# Tala Tower - Al Reem - Does anyone live there?



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking at maybe signing up here and want to know what your thoughts are so far on the building?
Im aware its a brand new place but anyone?

thanks!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Of course I dont live there, but wish it was in the market 6 months back. Wouldnt mind a balcony overlooking the waters. 
The pool was small though and I dont think would get a lot of sun (but I may be wrong). On the bright side, Geant is just across the road.


----------

